# It's home! 2005 Outback 28RSS



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

After a 130-mile drive home, our new Outback is in our driveway (street for now).
We loaded the inside stuff from our previous trailer and then...yes we slept in it on the street.

The 3 kids were so excited. The Golden had a look of "we're not sleeping in the house?". The mattress was ok but we are use to an air mattress on top of a mattress. We'll have to see about that one.

The MPG driving home were scary (9MPG -yuck!), we were on a winding, windy hilly road and went from an elevation of 400 t0 2400. I don't think there was one mile of straight road. It was a real driving test for my husband. Hopefully our MPG will improve on the highway.

We are taking note of mods we want to make. Extra shelving in cupboard over sink, in pantry and under seat where the water pump is. Labeling switches till' we know them all will help too.

Planning on leaving Tuesday till Sunday (90 miles away) to try it out in a campground (electricity/water but no sewer). The husband will help set us up and then drive home for work till Thursday. Hopefully I will not have any problems but if I do...I can read the manuals or just ask someone for help.

Next post should have pictures!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Have a great time. Every camping trip always leads to another adventure and another mod added to the list









Thor


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

Way to go. Thats the thing about Outbacks, they are such great units, you can't stay out of the trailer even when your home!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on the new camper. Hate to say it but your mileage sounds about right.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Hopefully our MPG will improve on the highway.


Don't count on it! Unless you think 10 mpg is improved. I can't speak for the Dodge, but my chevy gets between 9 and 10 mpg towing, whether its on winding back roads, or the highway.

Good luck with the new Outback.

Tim


----------

